# where to get polystyrene?



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm making habitat for inside my viv, and just went off to buy a sheet of polystyrene, the only place I could find it was jewsons. I've just payed £18 for a 8x4 sheet, which strikes me as a bit over the top! Anyone know any cheaper places for when I run out, or go wrong and have to start all over again!?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

wickes


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Ask at places like comet and currys or follow someone home when they buy a washing machine lol


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ebay...


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

heavenly_d3vi1 said:


> I'm making habitat for inside my viv, and just went off to buy a sheet of polystyrene, the only place I could find it was jewsons. I've just payed £18 for a 8x4 sheet, which strikes me as a bit over the top! Anyone know any cheaper places for when I run out, or go wrong and have to start all over again!?



you paid how much for what :O :O :O

builders yars in B&Q, 4 sheets of 2'x4'x2" was around £8, the big 8x4 sheets were around £5 if i recall correctly.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Yeah. I bought an 8x4 from B&Q and was about £5 and a few odd pence. Also try your local aquatic stores as they throw away lots of polystyrene boxes that fish come packaged in.


----------



## lewi (Mar 15, 2009)

I went and got mine form B and Q yesterday, the piece was huge, think its used for insulation in the home, was a good big bit as i had to cut it up in the car park to get in my car, was only a £5.


----------

